# NERF 2012



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

NERF - The Final Frontier. These are the celebrations of the New England Herf. It's 11-year mission - To try all the great cigars&#8230; To seek out new blends and special editions&#8230; To boldly herf where most of you have herfed before !!!

Ground Control [Karl, Dan, Steve, Bill, Mark, Frank & Chuck] to NERF Faithful - commencing countdown&#8230; NERF 2012 launches Saturday, March 3, 2011, 12-5 PM, at Cigar Bar Worcester (formerly Cigar Masters) at Exchange & Commercial Sts.

$40 at the door, but you must first register at [email protected] . All net proceeds from admission and silent auction will go to Wednesday's Child, finding adoptive homes for special-needs kids in state care.

NERF 2012 has all the right stuff - great cigars, nifty prizes, old friends, free samples, full bars, silent auction, and LIVE broadcast of The Cigar Authority radio show. Skywalkers, buy at a smoke from our host (at 15% off!) & enter to win a free box of cigars. Don't miss the best cigar event in the galaxy! The NERF will be with you. Always.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't this use to be held at Churchills?


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry space cadets, but this starship is full. NERF 2012 registration is closed. The NERF Crew is in final pre-flight cross-check – hope you made it aboard! Blastoff for New England Herf 2012 is on Saturday, March 3rd, thanks to the galactic support of:



Altadis USA

Ashton Cigars

Atlantic Cigar Company

Cabin Fever Whisky

Camacho Cigars

Cigars International

Davidoff of Geneva

Drew Estate

East India Trading Company

Ghirardelli Chocolate Company

Godiva Chocolatier

Graycliff Cigar Company

Gurkha Cigars

Hammer & Sickle Vodka

Holt's Cigar Company

Li'l Brown Smoke Shack

Oliva Cigar Company

The Owl Shop of Worcester

Tabacalera Perdomo

The Cigar Agency

Tiant Cigar Group

Toraño Family Cigar Company

Two Guys Smoke Shop

Ventura Cigar Company

Winston Churchill Cigars and

Xikar, Incorporated



Plus, you’ll get a 15%-off cigar purchase coupon for Cigar Bar Worcester. Use it, sign the back, and enter to win a box of cigars! Can’t wait for takeoff? Enter orbit early on Friday, March 2nd, at the all-day March Madness Sale (20%-50% off) at Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn...discovered the original post this morning and I guess I took too long to register. If anybody who registered can't make it let me know.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Great event. Thank you to everyone and anyone involved in its planning. If you are in the MA area you owe it to yourself to go next year.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

It was my first and I will definitely be going again. Thanks NERF crew!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Bumped for a great cause. The children!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Anybody know if a 2013 edition is happening?


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondering the same thing? Any word?


Ortiz said:


> Anybody know if a 2013 edition is happening?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hunter1127 said:


> Wondering the same thing? Any word?


The Wack job might know. :bolt:


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Who is the WACK?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hunter1127 said:


> Who is the WACK?


the O.P. AFAIK


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I would also like to know if you hear anything


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

As far as I know, it's still on. Someone took it over from Chuck (Rockridge), and I don't think he's on the ball as much as Chuch was.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

So I sent my submission to [email protected] hoping to hear some news. Sometimes I wish I could afford to pay someone to search for information on all the things I wanna do.


Wacco said:


> Sorry space cadets, but this starship is full. NERF 2012 registration is closed. The NERF Crew is in final pre-flight cross-check - hope you made it aboard! Blastoff for New England Herf 2012 is on Saturday, March 3rd, thanks to the galactic support of:
> 
> Altadis USA
> 
> ...


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Subscribed! This looks like a great event


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sent an email to last years email. Hope it works; its a great event. This would be my 4th or 5th.


----------

